# Vierlagig wird auch älter



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2010)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Kollege vierlagig auch heute Geburtstag hat.

Warum wird das nicht angezeigt ???


Wie auch immer.

Meinen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute !!!!!!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 März 2010)

Weil er seinen Eintrag rausgenommen hat!!

Aber trotzedem: ALLES GUTE ZU DEINEM FEIERTAG!!!

Manfred


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 März 2010)

Hallo,

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=26554

Alles Gute auch auch 4L.


----------



## Cerberus (25 März 2010)

Hi 4L,

Wünsch dir auch Alles Gute! :sm20:

Jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum du gestern abend noch ganz spontan ein Sachsen-Stammtisch einberufen hast und mit zwei Bunnys unterwegs warst.

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 März 2010)

Hallo 4L,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. War das gestern Abend dann schon die Vorfeier oder eher ein Frustsaufen?


----------



## Paule (25 März 2010)

*Zum Geburtstag*

Hi vierlagiger,
von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. :sm24:
Waren die zwei Bunnys Dein Geburtstagsgeschenk?


----------



## crash (25 März 2010)

Hallo 4L
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Hast wohl reingefeiert wa?


----------



## Matze001 (25 März 2010)

Alles gute auch von mir!

Lass dich schön feiern!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Waelder (25 März 2010)

Hallo lieber Vierlagig,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Von mir ein kleines, an dich gewendetes Liedchen.. ich würd ja gern einen mit Dir trinken aber das geht momentan nicht deshalb ein nettes Lied.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnmK...773C1161&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=32

Grüsse 
Der Wälder


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2010)

Ja 4L

Dann mal auch von mir alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## HaDi (25 März 2010)

:sm20:

Von mir auch alles Gute.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## dtsclipper (25 März 2010)

Ich hänge mich an

Und wünsche zum Wiegenfeste
einfach nur das Beste!

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2010)

Hallo St., mein Freund.

Auch ich wünsche dir :sm20: und *Alles Gute*.


----------



## argv_user (25 März 2010)

Jow, wollte eigentlich warten bis Du wach bist oder zumindest ein Danke rausrückst.  Da ich aber jetzt weg muss:  

ALLES ALLES GUTE!!!

Beste Grüße, G.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2010)

Hallo 4l,
alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag :sm20:
aber was machst du den mit zwei Bunnys, es ist doch erst
nächste woche Ostern?

gruß Helmut


----------



## Cerberus (25 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ... aber was machst du den mit zwei Bunnys, es ist doch erst nächste woche Ostern?


 
Schon vor Ostern vernaschen!


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2010)

> heut abend, 21oo, ost-pol, der vierer gibt paar bier


...das erklärts

Alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag und das mit dem Bier holen wir zum nächsten Stammtisch nach 

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## vierlagig (25 März 2010)

*is mir schlecht...*

danke Leute! ...ich kann dann mittlerweile auch schon wieder laufen und tippen und ... nee ... gerade denken noch nicht, aber das wird schon wieder...

...das letzte bier muß schlecht gewesen sein, ich bin mir fast sicher...


----------



## maweri (25 März 2010)

Auch tief aussem Westen eine herzlichen Glückwunsch!
:sm20:


----------



## IBFS (25 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> danke Leute! ...ich kann dann mittlerweile auch schon wieder laufen und tippen und ... nee ... gerade denken noch nicht, aber das wird schon wieder...
> 
> ...das letzte bier muß schlecht gewesen sein, ich bin mir fast sicher...


 
Alles Gute Dir         :s18:


--- du weist doch, dass mit jedem Glas der Durst stärker wird und der Wille aufzuhören schwächer ---

---               1/x                         ---


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2010)

Alles Gute 4L, aber ehrlich, man kann es mit der Geheimniskrämerei auch übertreiben!


----------



## dalbi (25 März 2010)

Hi,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (25 März 2010)

Hi vierlagig,

von mir auch alles Gute... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2010)

Namd zusammen

Von mir auch alles gute!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Question_mark (25 März 2010)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*

Hallo,

meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch an unseren vl zum Geburtstag.




			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> ...das letzte bier muß schlecht gewesen sein, ich bin mir fast sicher...



Das kann eigentlich irgendeines von den 30 Bierchen gewesen sein 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 März 2010)

Ich gratuliere auch ganz doll!!! Alles Gute und die besten Wünsche in den Südosten!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (25 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich irgendeines von den 30 Bierchen gewesen sein



oder einer der kurzen ... jedenfalls gings mächtig rund und heut gibts tee...


----------



## MSB (25 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PLC-Gundel (25 März 2010)

*Happy Birthday*

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Purzeltag 

:sm20:

Kannst den Eintrag doch ruhig drinlassen, so alt biste ja auch wieder nicht


----------



## Question_mark (25 März 2010)

*Üben ....*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> und heut gibts tee...



Und ich dachte, das gestern abend wäre nur das Trainingslager gewesen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MW (25 März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag !!


----------



## Jan (25 März 2010)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:s22:      :s10:         :sm2:

:sm20:


----------



## nade (25 März 2010)

mein beileid aus 4L wurde 6L...
Sowas von (ge)Falten... 
Glühstrümpfe auch von mir, wirste in späteren jahren brauchen können


----------



## thomass5 (26 März 2010)

Ich wünsch Dir auch noch alles Gute.

Thomas


----------



## zotos (27 März 2010)

Auch Dir nachträglich Alles gute zum Geburtstag.

Ich hoffe Du hast Dich von Deiner Feier bereits erholt ;o)


PS: Wo gehts eigentlich zum Glückwunsch Thread von HDD? Der hatte doch immer ein paar Tage (und vor allem Jahre) vor Dir Geburtstag.


----------



## vierlagig (27 März 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> PS: Wo gehts eigentlich zum Glückwunsch Thread von HDD? Der hatte doch immer ein paar Tage (und vor allem Jahre) vor Dir Geburtstag.


 
ich frag mich viel mehr: WO IST HDD???


----------



## Panzerknacker (27 März 2010)

Und von mir auch noch alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag... Das mit dem singen lasse ich lieber, sonst ist das Forum plötzlich offline! 
:sm24:
:sm20:


----------



## HDD (27 März 2010)

Ich suche immer noch die Insel von UG, dass kostet viel Zeit.
Ja das Leben ist hart, aus den Augen aus dem Sinn!

Alles gute Papier.


 Und dafür habe ich meinen Vierhundertsten Beitrag geopfert, dass verlangt einen großen Respekt von euch.

In Love HDD


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich frag mich viel mehr: WO IST HDD???


 
Er ist noch aktiv, er war noch kürzlich im Chat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2010)

wenn man von Teufel spricht, läst er nicht lange auf sich warten


----------



## HDD (27 März 2010)

Hallo Helmut,
du Arbeitest jetzt aber nicht beim CIA, Stasi is ja nicht mehr, Geheimdienst oder so?

Du machst mir Angst!

Teufel, ne ne der heißt DIA.

Man man 401


----------



## zotos (27 März 2010)

@HDD: ich mach nun keinen eigenen Geburtstags Thread auf sondern wünsch Dir einfach hier, nachträglich, alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Die Verspätung tut ja nicht weh... was sind schon die paar Tage in Angesicht der vielen Jahre ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2010)

HDD schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> du Arbeitest jetzt aber nicht beim CIA, Stasi is ja nicht mehr, Geheimdienst oder so?
> 
> Du machst mir Angst!
> ...


 
doch für die Arbeite ich noch, für das SPS-Forum mache ich das nur Freiberuflich nebenher 

Wenn das die einzigste möglichkeit ist dich hinter den Ofen vor zu holen
dann so .

von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtzstag HDD, wann immer das auch war.


----------



## HDD (27 März 2010)

Hallo Zotos,
danke!



> was sind schon die paar Tage in Angesicht der vielen Jahre ;o)


 

Wahrer Schönheit kann nichts was anhaben. Ich mache mir nur Sorgen wer von euch meine Rente bezahlen soll?  Papier, zotos, jetzt bekomme ich wirklich Angst!!!!!

Aber ich habe ja Plan B und UG`s Insel.


----------



## vierlagig (27 März 2010)

auch von mir alles gute nachträglich, HDD
wenn ich es verhindern kann, werde ich deine rente nicht zahlen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 März 2010)

HDD schrieb:


> Hallo Zotos,
> danke!
> 
> 
> ...




Dann mach aus Plan B mal schnell Plan A    .... Herzlichen Glückwunsch naträglich auch von mir....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 März 2010)

@HDD:
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Hast ja noch ein paar Jährchen bis zur Halbzeit.


----------



## Markus (27 März 2010)

wünsch dir auch alles gute zu deinem geburtstag!


----------



## Pizza (28 März 2010)

*nachträglich*

Hi 4L,

nachträglich noch alles Gute.

P.S. Wenn Du Eure Stammtische nicht so verdammt kurzfristig planen würdest,
dann bekommt Du die Bude bestimmt auch mal voll.


----------



## RGerlach (29 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> danke Leute! ...ich kann dann mittlerweile auch schon wieder laufen und tippen und ... nee ... gerade denken noch nicht, aber das wird schon wieder...
> 
> ...das letzte bier muß schlecht gewesen sein, ich bin mir fast sicher...


 
Hallo Vierlagig,

ich darf das Forum wohl nicht so lange vernachlässigen:

Erst einmal alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag 
:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:

Ich glaube deine Erfahrung kenne ich vom letzten Stammtisch. Du wirst wohl wirklich älter!  :s3:

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Homer79 an und warte auf den nächsten Stammtisch.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Gerhard K (29 März 2010)

hallo vl!! 
Asche über mein haupt.deinen geburtstag habe ich auch total verschwitzt.
sehr sehr spät,aber doch.

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG im nachhinein.
:sm20::sm24: :sm20::sm24:


----------

